# Why am I armed?



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Why Am I Armed? 

My old grandpa said to me, "Son, there comes a time in every mans life when he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's when he becomes too old to take an a** whoopin'." 

I don't carry a gun to kill I carry a gun to keep from being killed. 

I don't carry a gun to scare people. I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid. I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil. I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the world. 

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government. I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry. I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life hating myself for failing to be prepared. 

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone. I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon. 

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy. I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a cowboy. 

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man. I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the ones they love. 

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate. I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I am inadequate. 

I don't carry a gun because I love it. I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful to me. 

Police Protection is an oxymoron. Free citizens must protect themselves. Police do not protect you from crime, they usually just investigate the crime after it happens and then call someone in to clean up the mess. 

Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to take an a** whoopin'. 

..author unknown (but obviously brilliant)

----------------------------------------------------------------------


Sounds like words to live by. 

.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

If we could get this out to the gun grabbers maybe they would understand.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!


 ME EITHER, Eddie


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on the mark


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Hoo Rah! Right on!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

ninny said:


> My old grandpa said to me, "Son, there comes a time in every mans life when he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's when he becomes too old to take an a** whoopin'."
> 
> Sounds like words to live by.
> 
> .


Seems like at twenty, one isn't afraid of anything that walks, crawls, flies, or talks mean; at age twenty, one has one's youth, daring, and physical strength.

At forty, one is nearly as strong and fearless as they were at twenty, and just a fair amount smarter when it comes to holding their own, or knowing when to try to hold their own.

At sixty, one has less to fear than at anytime in their life, but if it came to a physical fight, a twenty year old is forty years younger, and the forty year old still has their strength, twenty years more strength than a man of sixty; I've met a great many old men who didn't plan to take another "a** whoopin", especially from some youngster. Can't run, can't fight, don't plan to do either.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

When I was 21, I worked in Watts during the riot of 1965. I had a situation to where I was very glad to be armed with a handgun which stopped me from very likely being killed. Just after the riot was over, I quit carring the rather heavy 1911, and I found myself in another situation that I thought was very dangerous. This situation made me very angry and I may have shot someone if I had been armed. Fortunately the situation passed and nothing happened. Massad Ayoob writes about these situations and his information is worth reading! I personaly try to avoid crowded places, bars and bad places. It is possible that the real danger could be in the court room after the shooting is over.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Philbee said:


> ... Massad Ayoob writes about these situations and his information is worth reading! ....


*hint*WIHH, if you happen to be reading this thread, a couple books by M. Ayoob would make a perfect Christmas present for me...you can order them off of the Backwoods Home Magazine website *hint*


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Philbee said:


> Massad Ayoob writes about these situations and his information is worth reading! *I personaly try to avoid crowded places, bars and bad places.* It is possible that the real danger could be in the court room after the shooting is over.


There is as much to be said about choosing one's fights as there is to be said about choosing where not to fight. Once upon a time, most of us enjoyed those places where trouble was waiting, and some of us brought a wee bit along to cover any shortages, but as one ages, one prefers peace and quite, and finds such peace in quite places.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I couldn't have said it better


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

saw this bumpersticker on a truck the day before yesterday...


Guns Don't Kill People, People on Cell Phones Do


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Great post, I'm a firm believer in being able to defend yourself and protect those you care about. I'll have and carry mine until I go under.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I carry a gun because a cop is too heavy.

I carry a 45 because they don't make a 46.


Oh well, I thought they were funny....


----------

